# 10 gallon stocking-hard water-high ph-



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody,


this thread i submitted explains it ALL:


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=105583


No bettas this time! My ideal fish would be a schooling fish( just have a school and thats it) that dosent bread readily but has an easy upkeep and are attractive and lively. I was thinking about the following fish:


-zebra danios?( should i try them again?)
-barbs(do they get too big?)
-rasboras
-cherry barb
-hachetfish


I really don't like livebearers, because they breed to rapidly for me, and i don't have anywhere to put them. I DO have aquarium salt if i need it also.


Thanks!


:-D


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm confused? Your other thread is about getting tankmates for your betta, and this one is about no bettas?


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I do not recommend hatchet fish. While they are cute and interesting, they are great jumpers, must be kept in groups of 4 or more, and require lots of space.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

PhilipPhish said:


> I do not recommend hatchet fish. While they are cute and interesting, they are great jumpers, must be kept in groups of 4 or more, and require lots of space.


Thank! I really LOVE plecos and i know my tank is definitely small for a common one, but could i keep a PITBULL or BRISTLENOSE pleco with my Betta?
I clean my tank every week, and my PH is about 7.8-8.0. My water is hard-very hard. I am obsessed with plecos, and ottos have died in my old tank because they were too sensitive.

Thanks


----------

